# eheim 2213 reactor intake or output ?



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have been using diy co2 with 2 two liter coke bottles driving 2 bells in the tank - i have an eheim 2213 filter - so....i'm thinking maybe i can do something more efficient than the bells - but i'm not sure which approach to try - power head reactor ? or inline reactor ? if inline then on the input or output side ? i have read about gurgling noises on the input side and weak flow on the output side - but that power head thing looks interesting too - any input ? thanks !


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi surpera1,

I feed my CO2 into the intake of my canister filter. It does a pretty good job but is not 100% efficient. I've picked up some clear PVC to make an inline reactor which I will install on the output. I like my water crystal clear, excessive small bubbles (except for pearling) bothers me.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I also use my cannnister (2213 and XP1) as reactors with great results.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

I used to connect to output of my fluval filter. Finding the right fitting was a pain. Currently I have a DIY powerhead reactor. Its easy to make and efficient. Of course the problem is its another equipment in the tank that you need to hide.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i'm kinda thinking about the venturi powerhead model - i could build an inline for the eheim but i have read that on the intake side it makes noise and on the output side it decreases flow - so.....that powerhead sure looks interesting to me - which method most efficiently diffuses the co2 into the tank ? is this way better than what i have going which is 2 bells ? and if it is way better - can i reach toxic levels to my fish in the daytime ? at night i run an airstone - i'm just itching to build one - hahahahaahahhaa


----------



## lbsfarms (May 24, 2004)

check out this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/44053-tiny-super-efficient-co2-reactor.html. I have a 75g and was running the co2 thru the canister, switched to the elite mini and got a much better distribution of co2. I was able to cut my bpm from 3 to 1. From what I read it works equally well for diy or pressurized and for $9.99 you can't complain about the price.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

well - thats interesting - thanks


----------

